

Show HN: Weekend Project - An Interesting Logo - mwumva
https://github.com/fordarnold/graphics/blob/master/electronics-recycler-logo.png
Use the logo how and when you please...
======
mwumva
Hi all, I designed a simple logo for a client this weekend. But he ended up
not taking it, and used another instead. Just wanted to open source this and
not let my work go to waste. :)

